# Running "ps" under Cygwin



## eeno (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I have a question about running the "ps" command under Cygwin. Under the COMMAND column, Cygwin only shows the path to the executed command, which in most cases map to some sort of ".exe" in the windows structure. How do I get to show the full command line that I typed in?

i.e. When I type "$ vi foo" I want ps to show "/usr/bin/vim foo" instead of just "/usr/bin/vim". But so far I have no luck in getting it to show up. Is there something I need to enable, or perhaps a patch I can get?

Thanks in advance

Albert


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Try running this: ps -aux


----------

